# La Manga Golf - Spain



## golferinspain (May 26, 2020)

Living locally to La Manga I have played each course a number of times. 
I am regularly asked which is my favourite and the answer is simple: The West Course (el campo oeste) 

The West Course is short in comparison to the North and the South courses, but it is beautiful. 

Starting with a short par four, which can be reached by long hitters, the course immediately indicates to the golfer what they are going to be faced with. Scoring well at La Manga West is all about course management and playing the holes as you find them, it is not about beating driver off every tee. 
The first shows this, a mid-iron lay-up short of the lake leaves a short iron or wedge into the green, with out of bounds behind, hence going for the green from the tee is not advisable. 

The third is a great par 5, on the card it is not long, but the layout means an iron from the tee, longer hitters may be able to get close with their second. 

Another great example of course management is the 9th, a par 5 that dog-legs round to the left, and over the hill. Brave golfers may take the driver and try a swinging draw, which would almost leave a shot over the stream/ravine and onto the small green. 

11 is another hole that requires a sensible approach, again a dogleg to the left and down the hill, anything too long will find the out of bounds. La Manga West is all about being cautious and patient, it is not about bravado or brawn. 

To be honest there is no weak hole on this course and that is why it gets my vote as the best of the three and with an unbelevable view out across the Mar Menor from the 18th tee, all memories of what may have been a bad round are forgotten. 

You really should play this course.


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2020)

Nice write up for a bit of hidden spam 

welcome for your short stay


----------



## davemc71 (Jul 5, 2020)

I’ve a place at La Manga club, West course is number 3 of the 3 there North and South far better courses of a high standard. West full of blind holes, great fun but take a box of balls.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 5, 2020)

Been to La Manga many times (every year from 2008 up until my accident)
Love the West Course, North and South are good but they are flat, wide open resort style courses where accuracy is not required for the most part.

West is tight and tree lined and requires thought to navigate the blind dog legs and short run off areas. Never been in poor condition any time I have played it.
1st is a short but great hole with that green tucked nicely in the corner behind the pond. Also love that tee shot on the 18th from way up on high.

(Note that the West is currently closed until further notice due to Covid 19. Probably because the shuttle buses are not running)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Nice write up for a bit of hidden spam 

welcome for your short stay
		
Click to expand...

Unusual not to have that happy link to the product though.


----------



## AdamC28 (Jul 8, 2020)

Only been on 1 trip and played each course once but must agree the West is the most enjoyable. Brilliant test.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 14, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Only been on 1 trip and played each course once but must agree the West is the most enjoyable. Brilliant test.
		
Click to expand...

It's not very enjoyable if you've got the shanks, which I did both times I played it. Love the south course but as I won 2 out of 2 on it that's probably why


----------

